# Intuitive free Midi editor (preferably write as TAB then view as MIDI)



## jmnewman (Sep 19, 2018)

Hi.

What's the most intuitive program to quickly compose in MIDI? Ideally there's a program that offers a (guitar) TAB view to compose in, that can also display as classical notation or piano roll?

I want to be able to hear compositions quickly, to avoid wasting my band members' time. When they play something and I hear it and realise it needs more work, I realise that I could have just tested it as a MIDI.

EDIT: this worked as a once-off using a piano roll view https://onlinesequencer.net/, but I'm still interested in the original question about being able to notate in TAB view, then show it to them to learn as notation.

Thanks!


----------



## Divico (Sep 19, 2018)

Tuxguitar or Guitar Pro


----------



## gregh (Sep 19, 2018)

pretty sure cakewalk will handle this https://www.bandlab.com/products/cakewalk


----------



## thevisi0nary (Sep 22, 2018)

I was on a crusade for a very very long time trying to find ways to get guitar pro rewired into a daw, or find a tab based solution inside a daw that was on the level of guitar pro 5's tab editor. (You could probably find a lot of my posts in a google search). There really is nothing comparable, and arobas music has continually dropped the ball and now that gp7 is out and has no rewire capability, I see no quality tab solution happening until a daw developer implements a native solution. Cubase has one but it is nothing compared to gp5's editor. I was/am able to absolutely fly on gp5 and I understand where you are coming from, there is nothing like it.

Eventually I gave up and have just gotten used to the piano roll. I hated it for a very long time but now I am comfortable, and since having started to learn piano I actually prefer it in the composing context for everything but guitar. (If 26 year old me heard me saying this he would curse me violently). I am also writing different music now and mostly work with a midi controller.

What kind of music are you making?


----------

